# my uncle caught a piranha in the amazone..



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

my uncle caught a nice fish during his vacation in south america.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

nice rhom!!!!!! did he release it?keep it?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

That is 1 awesome fish! does any1 hav any that size in a tank??


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

OMG
Its so......beauitiful















I'd love to have that guy swimming around in my tank...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

HOLY TISH! thats a big ass rhom!! Did your uncle get to eat it?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

WHAT A CATCH


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

frank,can you do a measurement ..please..thanks


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looks like a man eater to me


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

that is one kick ass sweet fish!enuff 2 scare the sh*t outta anything!


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

he caught it when he was on a vacation so he couldnt bring him home he just made this picture and threw the fish back...







and i would certainly NOT eat such a beautifull old fish


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Damm, what I'd do to own a monster like that!!!


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

lol.... i just phoned my uncle and told him how im into piranhas at the moment and he sended me some pics of a rbp i think... and he really wants 2 c my tank to... btw does anyone know what for piranha this is... ( this one is not caught by my uncle but loooook very big to me)


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

thats one big ass rhom







that last pic is of a pacu


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I get 16.5 inches SL and 19.5" TL with jaw open as pictured.
A very nice catch and pic. I am jelous :green:


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

2nd pic is a pacu


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn I am kinda angry, this fish would've taken almost 15 years if not more to get to that size. And someone fishes it in 5 mins and ends its life.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

he didnt end its life, he tossed it back, btw very pretty fish


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

kouma said:


> damn I am kinda angry, this fish would've taken almost 15 years if not more to get to that size. And someone fishes it in 5 mins and ends its life.


 He threw it back. he did not kill it.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Beautiful P.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Piranha









Pacu


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

that pacu is ugly but that rhom is NICE!


----------



## pish (Feb 16, 2004)

Cool P...............


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If only he knew he could fetch thousands for that fish in America


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

holy shiet that hella big









nice pics


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

smtNL said:


> my uncle caught a nice fish during his vacation in south america.


 Does anyone else smell that???










Your "Uncle" Brian Wiprud who was Born and raised in Washington DC and went to NYU and now lives in Brooklyn NY, did catch himself a nice fish there. It must be tough staying in touch with your "Uncle" being that you live in the Netherlands and German is your 1st language and he lives all the way over here. Have you read any of the many articles that your "Uncle" Brian has written on fly fishing here in the U.S. Or how about his Mystery novel, have you read that? I'm sure the family over there in the Netherlands is very proud of your "Uncle".

If anyone else is interrested in learning more about smtNL's uncle, here is a link to his website.
http://www.wiprud.com/brazil.htm

And just when you passed newbie status you have to go and create a new screen name.









We Americans do not accept


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

This one your Aunt caught is quite a nice size too.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

PMaster, Making these threads a better place for me and you.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm gonna pull a losts0ul quote and say.. You ain't gotta lie to kick it..Edit: See Death By #'s first part in signature...Strappin them boots on


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

WHOA!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

LOL Pmaster, that's some serious 0wnage you pulled on smtNL , what's the point of lying about a picture? wich is an awesome pic btw.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I still believe hes his uncle


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

The Rhom Looks Nice , I hope to Have one in my 180 this year Hopefully.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

lol....uh oh spagettio.....busted!


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> Does anyone else smell that???
> 
> Your "Uncle" Brian Wiprud who was Born and raised in Washington DC and went to NYU and now lives in Brooklyn NY, did catch himself a nice fish there. It must be tough staying in touch with your "Uncle" being that you live in the Netherlands and German is your 1st language and he lives all the way over here. Have you read any of the many articles that your "Uncle" Brian has written on fly fishing here in the U.S. Or how about his Mystery novel, have you read that? I'm sure the family over there in the Netherlands is very proud of your "Uncle".
> 
> ...


hahahaha LOL... I do know he doesnt live in the netherlands and i do know he has his own site. He is not my uncle but he is the father of him ( dont know name in english for such a relative) so i just said uncle to make it less complex. And he did caught that fish on a vacantion cause he told me personally yesterday..!!My father met him by accident and they mailed each other for some months, just when my father told him about my new tank the man went crasy with storys and stuff about fishing and sended me this picture... I DO KNOW YOU GUYS CHECK THE INF. BUT DONT GO AND MAKE A STORY TO IT.









but thx anyway mister know it all cause i did not know anything about the excistence of this site







i quess i did place this topic with to less information... i didnt know you quess are checking everything up so badly... anyways nice work PiranhaMaster you even found info about him ididnt even know...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

NONE THE LESS


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

smtNL said:


> > hahahaha LOL... I do know he doesnt live in the netherlands and I DO KNOW HE HAS HIS OWN SITE. He is not my uncle but he is the father of him ( dont know name in english for such a relative) so i just said uncle to make it less complex. And he did caught that fish on a vacantion cause he told me personally yesterday..!!My father met him by accident and they mailed each other for some months, just when my father told him about my new tank the man went crasy with storys and stuff about fishing and sended me this picture... I DO KNOW YOU GUYS CHECK THE INF. BUT DONT GO AND MAKE A STORY TO IT.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


Ok, I believe you







it's just that this site gets do much BS it does need to be verrified. Ask your Uncle if he can send more pics of his fishing trip to you of some P's that aren't already online. We would love to see some of the other P's he caught while down there.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Uncle's father is called Grandfather


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

he said all the good pics were on his site







but he send me some he could scan ::


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> QUOTE (smtNL @ Feb 26 2004, 05:23 PM)
> QUOTE
> 
> hahahaha LOL... I do know he doesnt live in the netherlands and I DO KNOW HE HAS HIS OWN SITE. He is not my uncle but he is the father of him ( dont know name in english for such a relative) so i just said uncle to make it less complex. And he did caught that fish on a vacantion cause he told me personally yesterday..!!My father met him by accident and they mailed each other for some months, just when my father told him about my new tank the man went crasy with storys and stuff about fishing and sended me this picture... I DO KNOW YOU GUYS CHECK THE INF. BUT DONT GO AND MAKE A STORY TO IT.
> ...


and about the site stuff, he gave me the link and i could only look at the pics... with the link piranha master gave i saw his whole site... And i do think this topic is way off the subject because i only need to defend my inf.. i just wanted to let you know my uncle had a fishvacation and that he caught this fish


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice rhom i think the last is a pacu


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

smtNL said:


> > QUOTE (smtNL @ Feb 26 2004, 05:23 PM)
> > QUOTE
> >
> > hahahaha LOL... I do know he doesnt live in the netherlands and I DO KNOW HE HAS HIS OWN SITE. He is not my uncle but he is the father of him ( dont know name in english for such a relative) so i just said uncle to make it less complex. And he did caught that fish on a vacantion cause he told me personally yesterday..!!My father met him by accident and they mailed each other for some months, just when my father told him about my new tank the man went crasy with storys and stuff about fishing and sended me this picture... I DO KNOW YOU GUYS CHECK THE INF. BUT DONT GO AND MAKE A STORY TO IT.
> ...


Basically, what PMaster was saying is you got caught in the act with your pants down trying to bone a she-male. Nice fishies though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

With a site of this size you are bound to have people attempt to garner more attention through lies and mistruths. Good catch PMaster!


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

i did not lie, but i think i stop posting stuff like this that arent about my fish cause my english isnt to good and im owned by lies or whatever!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I emailed Bryan to ask him whether or not this is true. We'll see here when/if he replies. Good luck SmtNl


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

LOL WHAT A BIG FUSS!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Chad:

While I've certainly caught my share of piranha, and I have a nephew, he lives in Brooklyn, New York and is seven years old. As someone posted on your site, he probably lifted them off my website. 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...31088&hl=wiprud

And for the record, it weighed 4.5 lbs and I did release it. Was it really worth $1000?

LOL

-----Original Message-----
From: Chad Linden [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, February 27, 2004 4:07 PM
To: Brian Wiprud
Subject: Hello, I have an interesting question

I am a member of Piranha-fury.com, this is a sight devoted to piranha and
fish enthusists. A member, SmtNl, from the Netherlands claims to be your
nephew, or grandson. I was just wondering if you could possibly put this
rumor to rest. He has posted a couple images of you with fish claiming that
you sent them to him on a fishing trip.

Thank you very much.

Chad M Linden


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Chad_linden said:


> Chad:
> 
> While I've certainly caught my share of piranha, and I have a nephew, he lives in Brooklyn, New York and is seven years old. As someone posted on your site, he probably lifted them off my website.
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...31088&hl=wiprud
> ...











Good one Chad


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn...seriously all this fuss, so what if he lied atleast we got to see the picture of the fish.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Awesome Chad







you even trumped me









Somebody is headed back to newbie status with his new screen name


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lol.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## face2face (Feb 20, 2004)

How funny! BUSTED!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

OWNED

P.S nice pics


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i also noticed the background at first. it has sepia dubbed with green tints...

nice one uncle f***r!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

*you are....*


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

mine as well chime in with forum pictures


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I think it is sad to see what you people are doing to this kid















. Would someone shut this topic down and save smtNL some dignity. I think he has learned his lesson. He posted a sweet pic and in the process made a bad decision and lied. This could have been fixed through PM. No need to humiliate him. Enough already!!


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Octane, do they even have TA's in Germany? Did Hasslehoff introduce them to you?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> We Americans do not accept











..
.
..nice fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > We Americans do not accept


 That's what I was thinking too...








*_snicker_* No bullshit: then explain your leader......

Anyways, I wholeheartedly agree with HighOctane (the only person with brains in this thread, so it seems): enough of this: you've had your fun, you can all feel very proud bashing on one person








True, it's not done taking pics and creating a whole fake story around it, but don't you sad people have nothing better to do than playing internet Sherlocks? Get a life...
No bullshit they say...


----------

